# Summer squash



## rkunsaw (Jul 19, 2013)

We have more squash than we know what to do with. We gave our neighbor so much they don't want anymore.

So far we have fried it, grilled it, baked it, made squash croquettes, squash dressing, squash & sausage casserole and squash cake.Next we are going to slice it thin and make squash chips in the deep fryer.All of it has been good.

Some of the above was put in the freezer for later in the year. The cake didn't make it to the freezer. After we sampled it we had to have more.

Anyone have other recipes for preparing squash?


----------



## SeaSparkle (Jul 19, 2013)

Haven't given these a go yet, but they look tastey 

*VEGETABLE TIAN* (thinly sliced veggies topped with cheese and then roasted)

 1 Tbsp. olive oil
 1 medium yellow onion
 1 tsp. minced garlic
 1 medium zucchini
 1 medium yellow squash
 1 medium potato
 1 medium tomato
 1 tsp. dried thyme
 to taste salt & pepper
 1 cup shredded Italian cheese

 Preheat the oven to 180 (400 degrees f) Finely dice the onion and mince the garlic. Sauté both in a skillet with olive oil until softened (about five minutes).
While the onion and garlic are sautéing, thinly slice the rest of the vegetables.
Spray the inside of an 8x8 square or round baking dish with non-stick spray. Spread the softened onion and garlic in the bottom of the dish. Place the thinly sliced vegetables in the baking dish vertically, in an alternating pattern. Sprinkle generously with salt, pepper, and thyme.
Cover the dish with foil and bake for 30 minutes. Remove the foil, top with cheese and bake for another 15-20 minutes or until the cheese is golden brown

----
Another casserole, the sleeve of Ritz Crackers doesn't sit well with me since they suggest salt as another ingredient at the bottom.

*YELLOW SQUASH CASSEROLE
* 
 2 pounds of yellow squash (about 4 cups)
1/2 large onion, chopped
 1 sleeve of Ritz Crackers (about 35 crackers)
 1 cup cheddar cheese
 2 eggs
 3/4 cups milk
 1/2 cup butter, melted
 salt and pepper, to taste

 Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.
 Lightly steam squash and onion in steamer basket* for about 5 minutes. Drain and set aside.
 In medium bowl, combine cracker crumbs and cheese.
 In large bowl, add drained squash and onion and gently fold in 1/2 the cracker/cheese mixture.
 In a small bowl, whisk together egg and milk, then add to squash mixture.
 Melt 1/2 cup of butter. Add half the melted butter to the squash mixture. Season with salt and pepper.
 Spread squash mixture into 9 x 13″ baking dish. Top with remaining crackers and pour remaining butter over dish.
 Bake at 400 degrees F for 25 minutes until lightly brown

---

Guess you could use any squash for this {?}

*Ov**en-Baked Zucchini Fries*  makes approximately 8 servings
 3 zucchini (1 lb.)
 1/4 cup Grated Parmesan Cheese
 1 packet Shake & Bake Coating Mix
 1 small egg
Heat oven to 450ºF.
 Trim the zucchini -cut crosswise in half, then cut each piece into 1/4-inch sticks. Add cheese to coating mix in shaker bag; shake gently to combine.
 Whisk egg in medium bowl. Add zucchini; toss to coat. Use tongs to place 1/4 of the zucchini in shaker bag; close bag and shake to evenly coat. Spread onto baking sheet sprayed with cooking spray. Repeat with remaining zucchini.
 Bake for 12 to 13 min. or until golden brown, turning the baking tray 180 degrees after 7 min to facilitate even baking.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 19, 2013)

Now this is a divergence of cultures which can be a minefield when it comes to recipes.
A Canadian friend sorted my 'misconceptions' out a little about the subject but who knows if it's different in the US?

You see what you call Squash, we call Pumpkin, and what you call Pumpkin we call Gramma, or from the Italian influence, Reo.
Squash here is just that, a mushy longish veg also sometimes called a Marrow but it may be different because I can't stand the stuff so didn't study it closely.

We make Pumpkin Scones, but never Pumpkin Pies. Here they are Gramma pies.  They're never served in cafes or anything, if you weren't lucky enough to get Granny's recipe you'll never see one around.  Pity, as they're one of the great food treats.  I usually make myself one when I see a Gramma in a shop, just for the nostalgia trip. It's getting hard to find now, I could cry to see you people wasting them on Halloween. :biggrin-new:
Before I learned our differences I thought people in the US must have strange taste buds eating a 'Pumpkin' pie as a desert. 

Yell if you want a Pumpkin/Winter Squash scone recipe, don't know if you do them over there?.



 This was the best Pumpkin ever.  A Queensland Blue.






The ones they sell as Qld Blues now are poor cousins to the originals of our youth.  My Granddad grew them and they were so hard he had to cut them on the woodheap with an axe.  But the flavour of them was fantastic.   I think that's why they're no longer grown much, too hard to cut and peel so they've crossed them with something else which just doesn't taste as good.

I often make Pumkin/squash chips (fries) also Kumera, a pink sweet potato makes great ones.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 19, 2013)

You can always squash it . . . (sorry).  Makes for wonderful additions to the compost pile, too...


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 19, 2013)

*Seasparkle...*Thanks for the recipes. The forst one especially sounds good,but....did you really mean to stack the veggies...*vetically?*

*Diwundrin...*Summer squash is different than winter squash. Winter squash, pumpkins, or sweet potatoes can be made into pies yhat taste the same. It's the spices that supply the taste.

*TG...*:aargh:


----------



## SeaSparkle (Jul 19, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> *Seasparkle...*Thanks for the recipes. The forst one especially sounds good,but....did you really mean to stack the veggies...*vertically?*



:very_drunk:  *hic cup* 

 That's pretty funny, didn't even notice that! Guess that's one change to make 
I haven't tried these recipes yet, they were on my newsfeed at Facebook.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 20, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> *TG...*:aargh:



It comes naturally.  I've learned to live with it . . .


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is the recipe I found for squash cake. It is so good. I didn't add the nuts,raisins, or squash slices... just the cake and icing. The cake was delicious even without the icing.

http://www.themeaningofpie.com/2010/09/squash-cake/


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 24, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> Here is the recipe I found for squash cake. It is so good. I didn't add the nuts,raisins, or squash slices... just the cake and icing. The cake was delicious even without the icing.
> 
> http://www.themeaningofpie.com/2010/09/squash-cake/



I am a cake lover..all cake is good if you put enough frosting on it!  Seriously, the squash cake recipe is one I would definitely try.  I imagine the yellow squash works like the zucchini..makes it moist, but doesn't impart any flavor.


----------

